# Nike Zoom Force 1 x BOA



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Do they fit your foot and are comfortable?

That's all the feedback you need.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, they fit great with no heel lift. I just want to see other's perspectives. I can't wait to hit the mountain in these.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Other peoples' perspectives won't necessarily mean shit, since everyone's foot is completely different.

FWIW, these were one of the top selling boots at both shops I've worked at. Not sure whether that's all hype marketing or what, but they sold well and people seem to like them. I have a couple friends in the ZF1 (traditional laces) and they enjoy them. Too stiff for me personally, I ride the Kaijus.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Other peoples' perspectives won't necessarily mean shit, since everyone's foot is completely different.
> 
> FWIW, these were one of the top selling boots at both shops I've worked at. Not sure whether that's all hype marketing or what, but they sold well and people seem to like them. I have a couple friends in the ZF1 (traditional laces) and they enjoy them. Too stiff for me personally, I ride the Kaijus.


I really wanted the Kaijus but went with the BOA system. How are the laces with the Kaijus? I wanted to try a lace system but am so used to BOAs.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

They're fine? They're standard laces. 

I don't like or trust the BOA system, so I have and always will be a traditional lace guy.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

i want a pair.. i must find that sport chalet


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

One of the worst boa lace routings ive seen. That boot blows out at the ankle just sitting on the shelf. I feel bad for any shop who's number one boot is this POS. If it fits your foot best, great, but then you only tried on swooshes from what you've told us so you dont actually know. I do hundreds of boot fits a year, I rarely sold a Nike on purpose when I did sell them.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Nivek said:


> One of the worst boa lace routings ive seen. That boot blows out at the ankle just sitting on the shelf. I feel bad for any shop who's number one boot is this POS. If it fits your foot best, great, but then you only tried on swooshes from what you've told us so you dont actually know. I do hundreds of boot fits a year, I rarely sold a Nike on purpose when I did sell them.


Hmmm... I can always still return this. I only listed the Nike ones I tried, but tried some from Thirty Two and Burton and this fit me the best. I've been reading the online reviews and most of them were great reviews.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nivek said:


> One of the worst boa lace routings ive seen. That boot blows out at the ankle just sitting on the shelf. I feel bad for any shop who's number one boot is this POS. If it fits your foot best, great, but then you only tried on swooshes from what you've told us so you dont actually know. I do hundreds of boot fits a year, I rarely sold a Nike on purpose when I did sell them.


Just curious why you said this boot blow out the ankle ?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

LA Forever said:


> Hmmm... I can always still return this. I only listed the Nike ones I tried, but tried some from Thirty Two and Burton and this fit me the best. I've been reading the online reviews and most of them were great reviews.


Find somewhere to try on Salomon or 2014 and newer DC.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

D1CKER1 said:


> Just curious why you said this boot blow out the ankle ?


When you just snug up the BOAs the ankle starts to expand out from the boot before you even start to flex it. They spent no time or effort on the BOA routing placement.


----------



## Snowboardingfix (Jan 4, 2014)

First of all - nice deal find. I'll have to check out the link.

I am a big fan of the Kaijus. They were the most comfortable for me and to be honest, that is really all that matters. The standard laces, in my opinion, are the most reliable. I have never had trouble with them.

Enjoy the great deal you got on those though. Again, great find. Thanks for it.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Nivek said:


> One of the worst boa lace routings ive seen. That boot blows out at the ankle just sitting on the shelf. *I feel bad for any shop who's number one boot is this POS.* If it fits your foot best, great, but then you only tried on swooshes from what you've told us so you dont actually know. I do hundreds of boot fits a year, I rarely sold a Nike on purpose when I did sell them.


lol


10char


----------

